# Climber in need of work!



## Joseph Krystofek

My name is Joe I'm from Cleveland Oh I am looking for a climbing position but will settle for a groundsman position if that is available also! I have 11 years experience in the tree business, I know everything from removing and pruning by hand to working with bucket trucks and cranes!


----------



## Joseph Krystofek




----------



## Joseph Krystofek

Here are a few pictures of me at work!


----------



## Joseph Krystofek




----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

What area are in? Are you looking to relocate ? Can you climb without spikes? 


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## NYTREECLIMBER

Are you certified ,If not do you want to be ? 


Sent from My Barrett 50cal.


----------



## deevo

Tons of work in Toronto my phones been ringing off the hook from companies looking for climbers ! Long term also!


----------



## Scott Anderson

I saw your post looking for work on Arborist site. We are located in Moab, UT. We have a bit of a strange company with a tree service that feeds our sawmill that supplies out wood shop and on to our own retail store. It works. We are looking to hire a climber/bucket truck operator. Would you be interested in Utah? I look froward to hearing from you. 



Scott


----------



## broken branch tree

Hi Joe, we are a Brunswick, Ohio company and looking for a climber, bucket operator. We own a crane also, would love to talk to you. My email is [email protected], and we have a booth at the home and garden show at ix until Sunday if you want to stop by and talk.


----------



## tomahawktreeservice

We are looking to hire an experienced climber in Roswell Ga. We are a 24 year old established company with nice equipment and a huge client base. We could assist you in relocating. We have mild winters and a vigorous year round economy! call bob 7702315819


----------



## Chris Francis

Interested in coming to Alabama?


----------



## Melissa Knoll

If you are interested in working in Northern Indiana please contact me. We can talk. We have been in business for over 40 years. Family owned and operated. Email me : [email protected] Thank you


----------



## OTP

Hello Joe. We are looking for an experienced climber in Portland Oregon if you are interested in relocating to the Pacific Northwest. You can learn more about our company here....www.overlooktree.com Please email me at [email protected] if you are interested in learning more. Thank you!


----------



## ShadyB

Joseph Krystofek said:


> My name is Joe I'm from Cleveland Oh I am looking for a climbing position but will settle for a groundsman position if that is available also! I have 11 years experience in the tree business, I know everything from removing and pruning by hand to working with bucket trucks and cranes!


Are you willing to relocate? We are in Minnesota and if you are interested in discussing the position, give me a call at 612-220-0099. Brian at Shadywood Tree Experts, Inc.


----------



## tree business

Joseph Krystofek said:


> My name is Joe I'm from Cleveland Oh I am looking for a climbing position but will settle for a groundsman position if that is available also! I have 11 years experience in the tree business, I know everything from removing and pruning by hand to working with bucket trucks and cranes!





Joseph Krystofek said:


> My name is Joe I'm from Cleveland Oh I am looking for a climbing position but will settle for a groundsman position if that is available also! I have 11 years experience in the tree business, I know everything from removing and pruning by hand to working with bucket trucks and cranes!


I need a climber in Johnson City, TN. Are you interested?


----------



## TNtreeman

27 yr old company in Nashville Tn. If your good you will make more money with me than most places. Give me a call and we can talk. Cayce 6155049030


----------



## Royce Hall

If you can come to Louisville, Kentucky, we are looking for good climbers and operators. Let me know, [email protected]


----------



## Jacob's

Joseph Krystofek said:


> My name is Joe I'm from Cleveland Oh I am looking for a climbing position but will settle for a groundsman position if that is available also! I have 11 years experience in the tree business, I know everything from removing and pruning by hand to working with bucket trucks and cranes!



JACOB’S PROFESSIONAL TREE & SHRUB CARE INC


LOOKING FOR A PASSIONATE ARBORIST ASAP


CALL JACOB


@


484-547-9472


Well-established, professional, elite tree care company located in Bethlehem, PA looking forward to finding the best candidate with the right qualifications and a passion for the art and science of arboriculture to join our safe and professional team. We have (1) position for an ISA certified arborist/climber/crew leader available. Candidate must be a non-smoker, have a valid PA drivers license, ISA certified arborist preferably, vast tree climbing experience and also have the skills to perform all forms and types of pruning, as well as able to remove any tree in any location with the right equipment. Preferred added qualifications would include- vast experience operating an aerial lift truck, PA CDL license, PA pesticide applicators license/ IPM skills/plant health care skills. All of our qualified team members utilize the best and newest equipment and trucks available. New 2017 Altec LR7, 75 foot aerial lift truck just added to fleet. Competitive pay and benefits based upon candidate’s experience and time with the company. Please Call Jacob @ 484-547-9472 or contact via email at


----------



## cuinrearview

Jacob's said:


> JACOB’S PROFESSIONAL TREE & SHRUB CARE INC
> 
> 
> LOOKING FOR A PASSIONATE ARBORIST ASAP
> 
> 
> CALL JACOB
> 
> 
> @
> 
> 
> 484-547-9472
> 
> 
> Well-established, professional, elite tree care company located in Bethlehem, PA looking forward to finding the best candidate with the right qualifications and a passion for the art and science of arboriculture to join our safe and professional team. We have (1) position for an ISA certified arborist/climber/crew leader available. Candidate must be a non-smoker, have a valid PA drivers license, ISA certified arborist preferably, vast tree climbing experience and also have the skills to perform all forms and types of pruning, as well as able to remove any tree in any location with the right equipment. Preferred added qualifications would include- vast experience operating an aerial lift truck, PA CDL license, PA pesticide applicators license/ IPM skills/plant health care skills. All of our qualified team members utilize the best and newest equipment and trucks available. New 2017 Altec LR7, 75 foot aerial lift truck just added to fleet. Competitive pay and benefits based upon candidate’s experience and time with the company. Please Call Jacob @ 484-547-9472 or contact via email at


Out of curiosity, what significance does smoking have?


----------



## DSW

Shot in the dark:

Healthier, clean cut image in front of customers, not leaving cigarette butts on the homeowners property.


----------



## cuinrearview

DSW said:


> Shot in the dark:
> 
> Healthier, clean cut image in front of customers, not leaving cigarette butts on the homeowners property.


Definitely a possibility. I dont smoke BTW


----------



## RickSB

Joseph Krystofek said:


> My name is Joe I'm from Cleveland Oh I am looking for a climbing position but will settle for a groundsman position if that is available also! I have 11 years experience in the tree business, I know everything from removing and pruning by hand to working with bucket trucks and cranes!


I need experienced tree workers in beautiful Santa Barbara, Ca. Top dollar and possible relocation paid. You can contact me at [email protected]
Thanks! Rick


----------



## Lake State Property

Joseph Krystofek said:


> My name is Joe I'm from Cleveland Oh I am looking for a climbing position but will settle for a groundsman position if that is available also! I have 11 years experience in the tree business, I know everything from removing and pruning by hand to working with bucket trucks and cranes!


Still looking? Contact me at [email protected]
Ask for Stacy Blue


----------



## Jacob's

Joseph Krystofek said:


> My name is Joe I'm from Cleveland Oh I am looking for a climbing position but will settle for a groundsman position if that is available also! I have 11 years experience in the tree business, I know everything from removing and pruning by hand to working with bucket trucks and cranes!


Call me Joe I have been trying to get a hold of you. Jacob with JPTSC 4845479472


----------



## jefflovstrom

You guys do realize his post is 6 years old,,,,right?
Jeff


----------



## ElevatorGuy

jefflovstrom said:


> You guys do realize his post is 6 years old,,,,right?
> Jeff


That’s what I was thinking!


----------



## Murville Alleman

Joseph Krystofek said:


> My name is Joe I'm from Cleveland Oh I am looking for a climbing position but will settle for a groundsman position if that is available also! I have 11 years experience in the tree business, I know everything from removing and pruning by hand to working with bucket trucks and cranes!


Consider Birmingham Al. Family owned co., good equipment, excellent training in the finer points of tree work.


----------



## Jacob's

Joseph Krystofek said:


> My name is Joe I'm from Cleveland Oh I am looking for a climbing position but will settle for a groundsman position if that is available also! I have 11 years experience in the tree business, I know everything from removing and pruning by hand to working with bucket trucks and cranes!


JACOB’S PROFESSIONAL TREE & SHRUB CARE INC
IS LOOKING FOR A PASSIONATE ARBORIST ASAP
CALL JACOB @ 484-547-9472
HEALTH CARE BENEFITS
SIMPLE IRA RETIREMENT SAVINGS PLAN MATCHED AT 3%
Well-established, professional, elite tree care company located in Bethlehem, PA looking forward to finding the best candidate with the right qualifications and a passion for the art and science of arboriculture to join our safe and professional team. We have (1) position for an ISA certified arborist/climber/crew leader available. Candidate must have a valid PA drivers license, ISA certified arborist preferably, vast tree climbing experience and also have the skills to perform all forms and types of pruning, as well as able to remove any tree in any location with the right equipment. Preferred added qualifications would include- vast experience operating an aerial lift truck, PA CDL license, PA pesticide applicators license/ IPM skills/plant health care skills. All of our qualified team members utilize the best and newest equipment and trucks available. Competitive pay and benefits based upon candidate’s experience and time with the company. Please Call Jacob @ 484-547-9472 or contact via email at [email protected].


----------



## MAM

Joseph Krystofek said:


> My name is Joe I'm from Cleveland Oh I am looking for a climbing position but will settle for a groundsman position if that is available also! I have 11 years experience in the tree business, I know everything from removing and pruning by hand to working with bucket trucks and cranes!


Hi Joe, I'm looking for a full time climber in Cincinnati, OH. It's a small business and I've been established for over 12 years. You can feel free to call or text me: 513-307-2873. Hope to hear from you! ~Mary Ann


----------



## Tigwelder83

Joseph Krystofek said:


> My name is Joe I'm from Cleveland Oh I am looking for a climbing position but will settle for a groundsman position if that is available also! I have 11 years experience in the tree business, I know everything from removing and pruning by hand to working with bucket trucks and cranes!


Are you willing to relocate to Pennsylvania?


----------



## Brushwacker

Tigwelder83 said:


> Are you willing to relocate to Pennsylvania?


I am interested in knowing where and how many places Joe went to work since he posted ?


----------



## ElevatorGuy

Joe was last seen almost 7 years ago. Seems like he’s a little busy...


----------



## jetsam

ElevatorGuy said:


> Joe was last seen almost 7 years ago. Seems like he’s a little busy...



Busy changing his phone number. Poor guy said he was available 7 years ago and they're still calling him about it.... 

We should really keep quiet though so this thread can continue to be funny for Joe to read when he's too old to climb trees.

"Joe, we are an established business who has been around since 2060. We need a climber who is certified with hovershoes and laserblades. Can you be in Wyoming by Tuesday?"


----------



## sirbuildalot

Does show the lack of available workers nationwide though!

lol


----------



## EasternLandscape

Joseph Krystofek said:


> My name is Joe I'm from Cleveland Oh I am looking for a climbing position but will settle for a groundsman position if that is available also! I have 11 years experience in the tree business, I know everything from removing and pruning by hand to working with bucket trucks and cranes!


Hi Joe, We just posted a position that fits your skills. NJ and NYC Prevailing wage jobs $84 +/hr. Now through February.
Please call or pass along if interested. 908-502-5858 ask for Joe.


----------



## kcurbanloggers

We are also in search of a full time climber and bucket operator at Urban Loggers. We are well established just east of Columbus. We'd be happy to discuss more in detail if you would be willing to relocate a little to the south of you. You can reach me at 913-449-9566.


----------

